# Snakewood hollow form/blackwood lid



## woodintyuuu (Jul 24, 2014)

Here is a snakewood jar made from the snakewood i have been selling it is 16 inches tall by 7 inches wide
the pepsi can is for scale the picts could use some help. I wanted yall to see it before i send it off to its new owner,
which is in NYC. Sold at Ann Arbor Street Art Fair. I wanted scott @NYWoodturner to see it soaz we can get excited about a joint project we have discussed. Those curious about sale price ALOT thnks for looking cl the lid and collar are african blackwood

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2014)

Very nice Cliff!!!!


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow that's incredible! How much for the Pepsi can? I simply MUST have it. Oh, that jar is incredible too. :)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2014)

Cliff you should be ashamed of yourself. Do you know how many pens and hairsticks I could have made.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 24, 2014)

Holy mackerel ... that's stunning.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 24, 2014)

WOW, Cliff! That is amazing! Finish looks flawlessly glossy too! Awesome work from you, as always!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 24, 2014)

I think you should send that to a snake charmer like me to take good care of that. Would not want you to get bite.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 24, 2014)

Very handsome piece! Fantastic finish too


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2014)

That's sexy! I tried for a few minutes to come up with a better adjective, but sexy is just the right word!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 24, 2014)

What finish is that fantastic job


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2014)

cliff i hope you continue to work with snakewood that stuff has some kind of magical affect on you that somehow allows you to understand the english language and even use actual punctuation its miraculous but i think somehow i took your affliction by looking at it but anyway thats not a sexy piece like the doc says its erotic and i would probably ask it to marry me if it breathed has anyone seen my period or comma or upper and lower case tools

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 24, 2014)

Very nice indeed Cliff !!!


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 25, 2014)

Cliff, what would of happened if that bad boy slipped off the pick up bed rail during the photo op?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jul 25, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> Cliff, what would of happened if that bad boy slipped off the pick up bed rail during the photo op?


Its only wood , I guess i would have made another,  Thanks for all the comments guys they are appreciated indeed. cl

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 25, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> Cliff, what would of happened if that bad boy slipped off the pick up bed rail during the photo op?



LOL first thing I thought!

Amazing piece, Cliff.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jul 25, 2014)

Awesome job on that one Cliff. That is a sweet piece of snakewood, the hollowform is even sweeter.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice work man!! Super simple but super cool at the same time.


----------



## Molokai (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice job man, that snakewood looks like "glass snakewood".


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jul 25, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Nice work man!! Super simple but super cool at the same time.


greg one of the unabsorbed rules of design IMHO it is immensely harder to master simple lines with elegant curve than to make fru fru curves that are cut up, and tend to mix up the eye into thinking otherwise, as i have advanced over the last 20 yrs or so simplicity or seeming so is more and more my goal. Of couse simplicity without thought is real real bad. thanks for paying attention . cl


----------



## Tclem (Jul 25, 2014)

@woodintyuuu I think you should post more pictures of your work. I've come back and looked at this picture 100 times ( and no it wasn't because I'm thinking of sw cutoffs) lol. just flat out an awesome piece

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 25, 2014)

That is so cool! Seriously awesome turning and finish on that.


----------

